# Wales and England



## 88968 (May 11, 2005)

Until today Scandinavia, especially Sveden is ouer preferred goal. 

In 2006 we are planing Wales and England. 
1. When ist the best time in the year? 
2. What is the best cannal crossing 

best regards, 
DF5XG


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Hi DF5XG

If I were touring England & Wales I think I would choose June. Weather is usually as good as it gets, days are long, attractions aren't too crowded and the kids are still at school. As for channel crossings, Norfolk Line from Dunkirque seems to be the route of choice these days, cheap, no coach parties, reasonable food at reasonable price, motorhome freindly etc. It's also worth joining the Caravan Club so you can use their "Certified Locations" if you like small peaceful sites for stopovers.


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi

If you like quieter ( less busy) roads and campsites then it would be best to avoid the Public Holidays (Bank Holidays)

>>> Link To Bank Holidays <<<<

and the School Holidays

>> Link to Google for School Holidays <<

Other than that England and Wales are arguably at the best in Early Summer: June -July ( everything is fresh and green) or during Autumn: September- October ( Autumn colours and settled weather :roll: )...........we would not go anywhere else during these months :lol:

Sorry cannot help with the crossing, too many variables and not enough experience.....but someone will be along with that advice soon, I am sure.

I hope you have a great holiday

Mike


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

Hi DF5XG,

well, in a week's time I can tell you more, as we are setting off for a week in Wales tomorrow afternoon! 

We fell in love for this area on a spontaneous detour on our way back from Ireland last summer. :wink: 

Regarding the channel ferry: Our preferred choice is meanwhile Rotterdam-Newcastle operated by P&O. It is not exactly the cheapest, however the ships are very modern and comfortable (launched 2001), we only have 1.5 hours of driving from our home and we avoid a lot of road traffic (especially the M25 around London) while peacefully sleeping in our cabin.

For you starting from Harsewinkel this would be an option as well.

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## womokiste (May 15, 2005)

Hi, ich habe Dir ein paar Infos bei ]UNTERWEGS DAHEIM gepostet. Franz Peter
(I posted some infos in ]UNTERWEGS DAHEIM)


----------



## 88968 (May 11, 2005)

Thanks for all the usefull informations.
Great, the idea, to trawel from Rotterdam to Newport.

Now I have to convince my cusin in Hereford, that wi will arrive sometime in Jun 2006

Best regards,
Klaus.


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

Sorry, 

have to correct something here: It is not Rotterdam-Newcastle but Rotterdam-Hull. 

But anyway Newcastle would be too far north for Wales. For Scotland of course it is possible to take Ijmuiden-Newcastle. Ijmuiden is close to Amsterdam.

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## Hub (Sep 12, 2005)

Pembrokeshire, Wales in June is gorgeous. There are plenty of good camp sites in the area. The further West you go the more beautiful it gets. Fabulous wide beaches and during June you often get away with wild camping in beach carparks for 'one-nighters'. At Newgale beach ask the landlord at the pub and for the price of a pint they are likely to allow you to park overnight in their car park. The pub carpark thing applies almost everywhere here. (though not July/August)
We've lived in this area for over 20 years so we know the weather conditions well....... In June it SHOULD be mostly fine weather. However, at any time of the year if the Westerly drizzle sets in it can last for as long as 2-3 weeks.
Hope the weather is kind during your visit...... if it is I'm sure you'll be back.


----------



## 88968 (May 11, 2005)

Thanks Hub for all infornations.

We will cross the canal June 05 Dunkerque-Dover and back June 29.
Hope the wether will be nice, otherwise we will sitting in nice pubs.


----------



## 88968 (May 11, 2005)

Thanks Hub for all infornations.

We will cross the canal June 05 Dunkerque-Dover and back June 29.
Hope the wether will be nice, otherwise we will sitting in nice pubs.


----------

